# Thermaltake Soprano case, Front Sound connections



## stonehaven2 (Aug 17, 2014)

The front sound connection wires on the Thermaltake Soprano case are:
Red wire=EAR R
Red wire=MIC-IN
White wire-MIC VCC
White wire=RETURN R
Yellow wire =RETURN L
Black wire = GROUND
Green wire= EAR L
My Gigabyte Motherboard is a 970A-DS3P and I'm very uncertain which of these connectors go on which pin for the HD front audio. I've tried a couple but I'm afraid that I may damage my sound if I keep swopping connectors around.
Can anyone help me with this problem please?
Regards
stonehaven2 - a newbie to the site!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo manual should have instructions, with a diagram, for the Audio connection(s).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Find the F_AUDIO header on your motherboard (Section 1-7-10 of your manual)

1 MIC-IN
2 GROUND
3 MIC VCC
4 NC
5 EAR R
6 Return R
7 NC
8 No Pin
9 EAR L
10 Return L

PS: Are you certain there are not two more wires? (Presence and Sense-Send)


----------

